# Yellow Paws?



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

Ludo recently (about a week ago) was pawing at me and I noticed that on two of his paw pads, they have turned slightly yellow. He has very rough pads that are a dark brown in color. 

History: He does have a history of yeast infections (ears). He is on an allergy free diet (finally!) and he recently had a clean blood panel done.

Any idea what this could be? He is going into the vet next week and they don't seem to hurt him so I am not terribly concerned but rather just curious.


----------



## DalmatianDave (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi there,

"Yellow skin can indicate jaundice" ( from http://dogcareonline.info/dog-health-care-article-what-to-do-if-your-dog-has-skin-problems/)

Jaundice - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaundice

It's good that you're seeing the vet soon as (s)he'll be able to make the proper assessment.

Hope this helps,

DalmatianDave


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks but it isn't his skin as much as the pads on his feet. His eyes are fine and his actual skin is pinkish white as always. 

Thank you for the advice, though!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Does he go running in wet grass alot? Rocky turns yellow when he runs in the dewey grass on our early morning runs.


----------

